# had second thoughts



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

was thinking....for about 20 milli seconds of getting this out....until she tried biting me through the plastic......this is one crazy spider :devil: makes the pokies seem like angels
paul


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

why would you wanna get that out? :bash::lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the world of OBT's! Best to leave the little ginge well alone. lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You are soooooooooooo gunna get bitten lol
I would rather poke a very large and nasty Rotweiller with a stick than annoy mine lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

All of a sudden i'm not so sure that the pokie handling was an 'accident' ...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Well when the inevitable happens make sure you do a full bite report with pics. lol.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Becky said:


> All of a sudden i'm not so sure that the pokie handling was an 'accident' ...


Hmmm,,starting to wonder :whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Or maybe he thought cos he got away with successfully handling the pokie he's give this one ago...

Nothing like second guessing someone is there...:lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

although the obt is a nasty b........still think it can be handled...... wearing steel gloves:whistling2:
I only handled the pokie bescause it got out.I am not that stupid
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck mate...you are far braver than me :no1:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Becky said:


> All of a sudden i'm not so sure that the pokie handling was an 'accident' ...


who really cares


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

i used to sit there and poke my exes T:whistling2:


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> who really cares


I do...
but then who really cares about your posts showing off? 

:lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Abi......can you tell Roy that the pokie is boxed up and will be with him tomorrow before 1pm lovey....on my way down to the post office soon:2thumb:
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> Abi......can you tell Roy that the pokie is boxed up and will be with him tomorrow before 1pm lovey....on my way down to the post office soon:2thumb:
> paul


 
I will do hun (he's still in bed, the lazy gitbag)...thank you muchly. :no1:

That's another spid i'll be unpacking tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Rosie27 said:


> I do...
> but then who really cares about your posts showing off?
> 
> :lol2:


 so far about 900 people have read both threads :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Rosie27 said:


> I do...
> but then who really cares about your posts showing off?
> 
> :lol2:


But then who really cares about your annoying posts trying to demean him.

Let's all make one thing clear. (I'll put in big bold letters just for you guys!)

*They are his tarantulas. Not yours. He paid for them, and therefore he is able to do what he wants with them. Look at them, handle them, eat them. So, get off Pauls case.
*


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> But then who really cares about your annoying posts trying to demean him.
> 
> Let's all make one thing clear. (I'll put in big bold letters just for you guys!)
> 
> *They are his tarantulas. Not yours. He paid for them, and therefore he is able to do what he wants with them. Look at them, handle them, eat them. So, get off Pauls case.*


 

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Lets hope they can read it. :whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

They'll read it...it's wether they have the intelligence to understand it:whistling2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheak out my youtube page .


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> But then who really cares about your annoying posts trying to demean him.
> 
> Let's all make one thing clear. (I'll put in big bold letters just for you guys!)
> 
> *They are his tarantulas. Not yours. He paid for them, and therefore he is able to do what he wants with them. Look at them, handle them, eat them. So, get off Pauls case.*


Agreed :lol2:

And I thought the shelled section was bad:blush:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Wow guys...i feel there is a bad vibe here...i think we should just ease it up and chill out...where is the love guys? We are all on here for the same thing, lets stop biting at each others throats.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Make love not war, or something along those lines :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

:grouphug:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If I do handle any of the others....I can assure you I will be posting pics.......there will be pics even if I get bit.....with a running commentary too.
paul


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely need somemore love in this section. If anyones annoyed by the guys posts then here is a suggestion.........Don't read them!!!!!!! Move along to the next one.

Good on you for handling the pokie, as said they ARE YOUR T's, and I'm sure you would not put them in any danger (doubt that would go for the T though!!!!! willing to put you in danger lol)

Your OBT looks cool, reckon it just wants some love. Legs up and fangs out- kiss and a cuddle, probs feels all alone in there lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe your threads should come with a disclaimer in future Spit...

I can see why people are annoyed by it, if a youngster or newbie sees these pics they may think that they are fine to handle, with disastrous consequences!

But if it is your animal and you are confident enough to handle it then surely it is up to you? Some people handle ther DWA snakes!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Maybe your threads should come with a disclaimer in future Spit...
> 
> I can see why people are annoyed by it, if a youngster or newbie sees these pics they may think that they are fine to handle, with disastrous consequences!
> 
> But if it is your animal and you are confident enough to handle it then surely it is up to you? Some people handle ther DWA snakes!


Yep I no people who handel Gaboon vipers , alsorts .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Maybe your threads should come with a disclaimer in future Spit...
> 
> I can see why people are annoyed by it, if a youngster or newbie sees these pics they may think that they are fine to handle, with disastrous consequences!
> 
> But if it is your animal and you are confident enough to handle it then surely it is up to you? Some people handle ther DWA snakes!


we always teach children on the road show that it is not adviseable to handle any spider .....I can't remember saying it was safe mate


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Again i do not think that threads like this are a good idea. This forum is often used as a search engine by younger users and if u type a search in on google it often references what is said on here. Fair enough what u do with ur spid is upto you but there are younger users who will read this and probably not be aware of what could happen. If you are sad enough to want to show off about such things then maybe keep it to yourself and your friends who you obviously need to show off too. Such idiocy is not needed in this hobby and it is people like you who give tarantulas a bad name when they bite etc.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Again i do not think that threads like this are a good idea. This forum is often used as a search engine by younger users and if u type a search in on google it often references what is said on here. Fair enough what u do with ur spid is upto you but there are younger users who will read this and probably not be aware of what could happen. If you are sad enough to want to show off about such things then maybe keep it to yourself and your friends who you obviously need to show off too. Such idiocy is not needed in this hobby and it is people like you who give tarantulas a bad name when they bite etc.


thank you very much for your kind comments now do me a favour...mind your own business and do one:2thumb:
another busy body sticking your nose in where it is not wanted......next time you call me an idiot...I will report the matter


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> thank you very much for your kind comments now do me a favour...mind your own business and do one:2thumb:


Excuse me but i dont think i deserved that at all. Talk about rudeness.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Again i do not think that threads like this are a good idea. This forum is often used as a search engine by younger users and if u type a search in on google it often references what is said on here. Fair enough what u do with ur spid is upto you but there are younger users who will read this and probably not be aware of what could happen. If you are sad enough to want to show off about such things then maybe keep it to yourself and your friends who you obviously need to show off too. Such idiocy is not needed in this hobby and it is people like you who give tarantulas a bad name when they bite etc.


People who buy tarantulas should know the risks of handling and not. As most if not all caresheets for Invertebrates have details on handling. Paul is bragging as he believes coughing up the courage to hold a pokie (even though drunk) is an achievment. If you're a new keeper and are stupid enough to copy this without knowing the risks then it's that persons fault.

Yet again, all new keepers who read caresheets are informed of handling risks with Tarantulas. He's allowed to post it here, and it isn't stupid. Re-iterating Roy, even the most respected keepers handle and interact with theirs.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Excuse me but i dont think i deserved that at all. Talk about rudeness.


 if you read what you posted...I think you will find you did deserve it...and more but I am in a good mood so will let it go at that....just this once......don't call me an idiot again


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> if you read what you posted...I think you will find you did deserve it...and more but I am in a good mood so will let it go at that....just this once......don't call me an idiot again


I didnt call u an idiot i said this hobby doesnt need "such acts of idiocy"


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I didnt call u an idiot i said this hobby doesnt need "such acts of idiocy"


same thing....by association.
You should read it again
I can go through all my posts and I can guarantee you have had something demeaning to say about me on most of them so what is your real problem?


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> thank you very much for your kind comments now do me a favour...mind your own business and do one:2thumb:
> another busy body sticking your nose in where it is not wanted......next time you call me an idiot...I will report the matter


Rudeness

thought you was allowed to have an opinion. but obviously I am wrong and you must be right :bash:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

What's the point , nobody seems to be listening . If they want to risk getting bitten by a potent T let them but all I care about is the risk to a T when being handled while drunk . And I for one don't accept being drunk as an excuse either .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> What's the point , nobody seems to be listening . If they want to risk getting bitten by a potent T let them but all I care about is the risk to a T when being handled while drunk . And I for one don't accept being drunk as an excuse either .


Agreed now lets end this flame war .


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

At the end of the day, whoever posts pictures like this is going to get a couple of adoring fans and the rest of the forum will flame you... You know this from your other thread so why would you continue to post threads that you know you're going to get moaned at on? Think someone is just out to cause trouble and arguments... Much like your immature threads you posted after that trouble with John. Ridiculous


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

lol! loving it


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Voltage said:


> lol! loving it


 let me think......keep spids,snakes,snakes,scorps as a hobby.Help out with a rep and spid road show
own a 4 bed detached house.....been all around the world....good job....own cars......loving wife....3 kids.....list goes on and on
do you still live with mummy by any chance ? :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

no need for that i live with my parents yes as i have a mental health issue which means i live with my parents so thanks for getting personal.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Alot of people complain about you SPIT dont yo think you should look at the reasons why, if my child was to come on here and read a thread about you handling a t then my son did it thinking it was ok and got bitten i wouldnt be such a nice person.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Alot of people complain about you SPIT dont yo think you should look at the reasons why, if my child was to come on here and read a thread about you handling a t then my son did it thinking it was ok and got bitten i wouldnt be such a nice person.


I have started putting a disclaimer on the pictures to keep people happy.
and voltage.......I apologise but it was a pretty nasty comment you came out with about me
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Alot of people complain about you SPIT dont yo think you should look at the reasons why, if my child was to come on here and read a thread about you handling a t then my son did it thinking it was ok and got bitten i wouldnt be such a nice person.


 if your son ever handles one of your spids....it will be you fault and no one elses....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> if your son ever handles one of your spids....it will be you fault and no one elses....


Not if he reads your post and thinks its ok i isnt, especially if i am not around.

Can you imagine this:

I get a call from the hospital saying my son has been bitten by a T, he is on treatment and i ask him why he did it and he says he read your posts and though he'd try it too.

Now go figure how that is my own fault.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Not if he reads your post and thinks its ok i isnt, especially if i am not around.
> 
> Can you imagine this:
> 
> ...


You really have no argument....honestly.
How can I be held responsible for someone else getting tagged by a T just because I have held most of my spiders and posted pics.
Newsflash........there are milions of pics of people holding all sorts of things on the internet.
paul


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Your post is bragging about how you tried to handle yor T, not once did you put in a note to say this isnt adivsable and could be very dangerous so what is a child supposed to think


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> it is because your post doesnt say do not so this it says you tried to handle it.


show me an internet clip of the same with a disclaimer and I will show you 10 without
Your argument is getting a bit thin now....infact.....there is no argument
And also,read the post again.....I was not bragging.....I stated I had no choice
Have a look through the posts here....you will find numerous posts of people handling their animals.....are you saying we all have to put a disclaimer up everytime someone handles any of their t's,scorpions or anything and posts a pic?
I have lots of pics posted around with me handling big snakes.....these could do a lot more damge than any T to a child or adult....is it the same for this as well
You need to think before you start an argument you can't win
paul


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

it wasnt an argument by any means more how i now see the way this post has gone.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Your post is bragging about how you tried to handle yor T, not once did you put in a note to say this isnt adivsable and could be very dangerous so what is a child supposed to think


 
As parents it is TOTALLY our responsibility to screen what our children view.

If you dont want your children viewing people handling T's then you will have to read threads before they do on all invert forums, not just this one.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> it wasnt an argument by any means more how i now see the way this post has gone.


 it was an argument....which is basically a dissagreement.
You stated that it would be my fault and not yours iff your son got tagged by one of your T,s
There were also underlying threats there from you to me
I quote
thread about you handling a t then my son did it thinking it was ok and got bitten i wouldnt be such a nice person.
well?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

no threats at all more a reality of how a father would react to such an incident.

Why would i screen rfuk from my son at the end of the day 99% of this forum is safe for them.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> no threats at all more a reality of how a father would react to such an incident.
> 
> Why would i screen rfuk from my son at the end of the day 99% of this forum is safe for them.


 You have lost the argument......lets stop this now
paul


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

says the one that keeps quoting and replying... maybe if you stopped replying theyd stop?

just a thought!!!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Rosie27 said:


> says the one that keeps quoting and replying... maybe if you stopped replying theyd stop?
> 
> just a thought!!!


And you are just carrying it on too hun, lets all stop and be friends :flrt:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Can everybody please STOP ARGUING!!! This place used to be nice and peaceful, now there are full blown wars erupting all over the place!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Notice both are on Spit's threads :lol2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I am eating chicken and chips and lap dancing with the curtens befor having an all nighter with my trusty partner mr egg who dose not want to be part of such shenanigans . 

God bless america .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Becky said:


> Notice both are on Spit's threads :lol2:


 are you ok.......do you have any problems by any chance....


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope! All gravy over here


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> Nope! All gravy over here


Mmmm gravy and chips :mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yummmmmmm

I'm gonna cook dinner soon. Why is it the one evening i'm home alone, the little one bogs off to bed early?!?!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> Yummmmmmm
> 
> I'm gonna cook dinner soon. Why is it the one evening i'm home alone, the little one bogs off to bed early?!?!


Its typical lol!! What ya having for dinner?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I had fish and chips cremated by my husband who put the grill on instead of the oven :whip:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I had fish and chips cremated by my husband who put the grill on instead of the oven :whip:


Hahaha, I should not laugh, but that is damn funny!!!

Men should not be allowed to cook :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm having fresh pasta - filled with cheese and smoked ham and covered in carbonara sauce.......... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

but if he didn't, I'd have to :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Hahaha, I should not laugh, but that is damn funny!!!
> 
> Men should not be allowed to cook :lol2:


If that was the case , I'd starve . Not that I couldn't do with a little starving . :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My other half is an amazing cook


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> My other half is an amazing cook


my other half is an amazingly bad cook :whistling2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> I'm having fresh pasta - filled with cheese and smoked ham and covered in carbonara sauce.......... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


Damn that sounds good, home made or brought?



garlicpickle said:


> but if he didn't, I'd have to :whistling2:


This is true, now if I entrusted C-J in the kitched I would no doubt have food poisoning :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I cook and very well, also bake there you go something you didnt know


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Voltage said:


> I cook and very well, also bake there you go something you didnt know


Marry me Ollie


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

My girlfriend got a muffin book recently, we have been making loads of them! Made some cinnamon ones yesterday, mmmmmm.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> My girlfriend got a muffin book recently, we have been making loads of them! Made some cinnamon ones yesterday, mmmmmm.


stop it, I'm still hungry after my burnt offering


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Marry me Ollie


I cant ive got a Missus she would kill me :lol2:


Yeah go on


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just like this thread. :whistling2:​


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

C-J can make bacon and sausage sarnies, but nothing else, despite showing him things like Lasagne which is a very simple thing. So I just cook for him, its easier :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Voltage said:


> I cant ive got a Missus she would kill me :lol2:
> 
> 
> Yeah go on


well I've got a husband, let's just swap


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

oh ok then its a deal i will send her RMSD be with you wednesday before one


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My other half did a yummy valentines meal! Chicken in a creamy sauce with asparagus etc and omg yum!! 

It's all bought unfortunately, didn't have time to make it.. but it's sooo tasty!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Yum, my OH will buy me take aways, so I cannot complain :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Just like this thread. :whistling2:​


:whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Must admit i make a nice crayfish medley but its expensive lol

Good old cottage or shepards pies

Lasanga make it all here


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Bleurgh can't stand sea food! :lol:

Lasagne is yum though, my mum does an amazing one!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh and cake dont get me started i make alot of cake with all the produce from the farm, made a nice madiera cake the other day turned out a treat


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> Bleurgh can't stand sea food! :lol:
> 
> Lasagne is yum though, my mum does an amazing one!


I make an awesome lasagne, or so im told.... :lol2:

I can cook loads of stuff, but I do enjoy messing around and trying new things :no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My son is gonna be a fussy bugger... he's 10 months old and still can't eat lumpy food... the fun i'm gonna have! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah i like experimenting with food you have to to prefect like


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to make my own ice cream sometime soon, would be yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Voltage said:


> Oh and cake dont get me started i make alot of cake with all the produce from the farm, made a nice madiera cake the other day turned out a treat


Can someone shut him up . The sound of my tummy rumbling is drowning out my TV . :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to kidnap Ollie and he will have to cook his way to freedom.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm going to kidnap Ollie and he will have to cook his way to freedom.


Can I borrow him too, you could rent him out :gasp:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhh i could bake cakes and cookies and things all day long!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

i can cook (worked as a hospital chef until recently) but I detest baking.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I can bake you some yummy little fairy cakes, mmmmmmmm:mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I can bake you some yummy little fairy cakes, mmmmmmmm:mf_dribble:


but you'd be no good as my slave hun, you're female :whistling2: I think it's going to have to be Ollie.......


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Butterfly cakes are fun to make, good thing is with eggs from the farm they are very good make a nice light sponge


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> but you'd be no good as my slave hun, you're female :whistling2: I think it's going to have to be Ollie.......


No, we could be a team, and could rent ollie out to make ourselves VERY rich, mwuahahaha


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like my thread has taking a nasty turn........cooking :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

The Mobile Chef


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

The mobile chef.... Yes.... I see potential :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anybody had sliced boiled egg in a lasagne before?

My girlfriend does it and it is amazing, it's an Italian thing.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

my friend did cinnamon muffins last night and i did chocolate orange ones hehe


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

maybe worth a try i will remember that


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Has anybody had sliced boiled egg in a lasagne before?
> 
> My girlfriend does it and it is amazing, it's an Italian thing.


Also boiled egg on a pizza is very nice..on a REAL italian pizza:mf_dribble:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> my friend did cinnamon muffins last night and i did chocolate orange ones hehe


OMG I WANT :bash:

Tutness, I am going to have to make cakies tomorrow!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah cinnamon muffins and a laite yessssssssssssss


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> my friend did cinnamon muffins last night and i did chocolate orange ones hehe


Nice! There are some really random ones in the book we have, sausage and cheese muffin anyone? 



Pinkytoes said:


> Also boiled egg on a pizza is very nice..on a REAL italian pizza:mf_dribble:


Those crazy Italians and their boiled eggs, lol!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn you all lol, stop talking about sweet stuff :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

You want sweet Tamz try some Baclava :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Voltage said:


> You want sweet Tamz try some Baclava :2thumb:


That is good s***! First had it in Greece years ago, proper sugar overload!

I'm gonna have some Snickers Cheesecake now! Mwahaha.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Maybe your threads should come with a disclaimer in future Spit...
> 
> I can see why people are annoyed by it, if a youngster or newbie sees these pics they may think that they are fine to handle, with disastrous consequences!
> 
> But if it is your animal and you are confident enough to handle it then surely it is up to you? Some people handle ther DWA snakes!


 
If any owner is willing to make decisions based of pictures then they REALLY shouldnt own ANY pet's. 

Seriously if i post a picture of someone jumping off a bridge will someone do it?


If you own tarantula's and like to "copy" other people and dont know what damage they can do then i REALLY suggest you get another hobby anyone who get's bit it is PURELY 100% his or her's fault not a guy posting pictures.

EDIT: everything seems to have chillaxed thank god lol.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Voltage said:


> You want sweet Tamz try some Baclava :2thumb:


where can I get it from :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes i had it in greece (Crete) shredded wheat in sweet syrup they also made a really nice custard creme pud


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tamz said:


> where can I get it from :gasp:


I believe most super markets do it maybe off the counter like its definatly overload


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Voltage said:


> I believe most super markets do it maybe off the counter like its definatly overload


Hmmmm i'll have to have a looksie then me thinks


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> That is good s***! First had it in Greece years ago, proper sugar overload!
> 
> I'm gonna have some Snickers Cheesecake now! Mwahaha.


That snickers cheesecake thingy is it like a complete round blob of chocolate and peanuts all over if so ive had it trues sugar fix that


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

and after reading all that sweetness. i now have a lemon meringue pie in the oven! u are all nawwwwty:whip:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah you little rascal you


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I have no sweet stuff in my house, nooooo, damn you all for talking about such sweet stuff:gasp:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I have no sweet stuff in my house, nooooo, damn you all for talking about such sweet stuff:gasp:


il share my lemon meringue pie with ya..just a small bit mind! 
will u be wanting cream with that madam?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> il share my lemon meringue pie with ya..just a small bit mind!
> will u be wanting cream with that madam?


Pile it on hahahaha :mf_dribble:

Arrr man, I really need something yummy, hmmmm I might have ice cream.... somewhere. Or do I have a yummy frothy latte. Hmmm decisions decisions:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Voltage said:


> That snickers cheesecake thingy is it like a complete round blob of chocolate and peanuts all over if so ive had it trues sugar fix that


Yeh! It's awesome. Think it's Swedish, you can get them in Ikea, they also do a dime/daim bar one!

Costco do great Baclava. A massive tray of it for about a fiver. 

It's basically just a big glob of honey and pastry!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Yeh! It's awesome. Think it's Swedish, you can get them in Ikea, they also do a dime/daim bar one!
> 
> Costco do great Baclava. A massive tray of it for about a fiver.
> 
> It's basically just a big glob of honey and pastry!


now that is nawty!
but nice 
need to look out for that


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

How about you go post this thread in the off topic section...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> How about you go post this thread in the off topic section...


it's better than arguing.......


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> it's better than arguing.......


Nothing is better than arguing. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Nothing is better than arguing. :lol2:


cheesecake is


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> How about you go post this thread in the off topic section...


How about, erm..... no :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just had another cinnamon muffin , i made a home made cheese cake last week too


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Just had another cinnamon muffin , i made a home made cheese cake last week too


I made cheescake once, was awesome, and the biscuit base was awesome. It was the mcvities caramel digestives, twas sooooo sickly :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

i like them caramel digestives me, good dunkers them


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Voltage said:


> i like them caramel digestives me, good dunkers them


i prefer a homewheat for dunking, now that IS 2 fingers up to the diet!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

dont diet just eat normal like loads of cheesecake


----------

